# A bit of Red



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Very Nice. What'd you use to do it?


----------



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

Cruzen18 said:


> Very Nice. What'd you use to do it?


I actually bought them off eBay. Sadly, I couldn’t find the steering wheel trim, but they still have the AC trim.








Red Carbon Fiber Console Side Air Vent Outlet trim For Chevrolet cruze 2016-2019 | eBay


Item Fit For Chevrolet cruze 2016-2019. Material:ABS Carbon fiber. I will for you to solve as soon as possible.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Nice, dang I didn't realize ebay had all of those parts available! Probably wouldn't have wrapped some of mine if I knew I could just buy them haha.


----------

